# ugly duckling



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This isn't really a critique but I thought I'd stick it here because I thought... Wow, the critique on this guy here:








Would be so different from him...Here:








CAN YOU BELIEVE IT'S THE SAME HORSE??? wow what a difference 2 years makes.....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's quite amazing!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WHOA 8) how old was he in the first pic?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

seems like he was around 2 back then ... the other pic was from this summer and I think he's 4 now....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, looks like a totally different horse!  He's beautiful & even the before piccy he was a cutie.  It's so cool how they change.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, the first pic must have been taken during a differetn time of the year. Or was he jsut dirty, doesn't like it.
Pretty now though


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Woah! I was looking between the pics again and again, I really can't believe that is the same horse! 
GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Good grief, that is one major change!! He's so beautiful


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow!! That is a huge difference! He's so cute though!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

But... but... how is he?? ...He's not dappled in the first one ...What...Lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww so cool. It amazies me how much horses can change.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Woah......o.o


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It is amazing how fast a horse can turn gray!  Kita my dapple gray was almost the same color as that guy when she was born.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

so funny. i have a paint stud that started out a very loud liver chestnut and white, and now he is a very pale grey with dappled legs. that grey gene can do some odd things...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> But... but... how is he?? ...He's not dappled in the first one ...What...Lol


he was a rosey brown color then. Alot of grays are born bay or chestnut and then turn gray as they get older, that's what happened with him. he'll lighten even more the older he gets.... (I think the first pic was wintertime)...


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

O__O
So purty! xD


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is crazy. That's what happend with a colt I raised, trained and sold. He wasnt the nicest looking horse when I got him but turned out to be really cute by the time I sold him. You wouldn't have thought it was the same horse either.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that's crazy!

who is that? blue?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I WISH! No, it's one of my trainers horses, he's out of Sky's Blue Boy... NICE horse...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

indeed - NICE horse!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

he is a grey dapple, or as some call it a silver dapple. Left out in the sun their hair burns to a nasty brown color, trust me I know I have one. Also like was said before, some are born brown and lighten and change with age. If she keeps that horse, watch it's color change through the seasons. My mare is a different shade of grey every season and through her winter coat the dapples are very hidden. She just looks grey.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My gray horse Dobe was born buckskin and that is what they put on his papers when he was captured as a 2 year old in Wyoming. All he has left of that is a buckskin spot on the left side of his head. It looks like he layed in a puddle of pee. LOL Yours is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! even in the first pic!!! I love his color in both pics!! =]


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! He looks fantastic! Lovely grey coat!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> But... but... how is he?? ...He's not dappled in the first one ...What...Lol


Actually, if you look _really_ close at the first picture, you can just barely see lighter dappled areas on his hind legs and behind the saddle.

He's a beauty.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow what a change very cute in the first picture and drop dead gorgeous now


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Actually, if you look _really_ close at the first picture, you can just barely see lighter dappled areas on his hind legs and behind the saddle.
> 
> He's a beauty.


I love your avatar


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> I love your avatar


Thanks. =)


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

~blinks~ nice looker in both but hte same horse? Okay who said lets play roll in the mud pool before the first picture?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL! He was this really cool reddish brown color. I actually would have liked to see him stay that color...


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

big change =] what horse is that?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he's one of my trainers horses.... he's a skys blue boy.... I LOVE HIM... If I had the money I'd buy him in a heart beat... I think he's...4 this year? maybe 5... I think 4


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only bad thing about gray horses is that they all turn white eventually. :''( Although sometimes a white horse is not that bad.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> he's one of my trainers horses.... he's a skys blue boy.... I LOVE HIM... If I had the money I'd buy him in a heart beat... I think he's...4 this year? maybe 5... I think 4


skys blue boy babies always turn out nice. =]


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow. That makes me wonder.. I have a arab yearling thats like a stele grey.. Im expecting him to change colors again once he sheds.. Im excited : )

Very, very, very! Pretty! lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, that is an amazing color change!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! I would never think those are the same horse! I finally found a way to convince myself -- I looked at his socks. Amazing difference!


----------

